# Redwood Rd closed at Skyline



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

Today (2017-07-05) Redwood Rd was closed at Skyline: downed tree and a landslide.
Let's see if they can "fix" that soon... (at least sooner than all those other closure).

Does someone know a good site which keeps track of these closures (with reasonably "current" status)?
https://bikeeastbay.org/classic-east-bay-rides-washed-out-winter-rains
has some overview at least.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

wow redwood rd is just a mess..


----------

